# Pumpkin King 2013



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I've started on my costume for next year already. I've started by getting a Grand Venture 24" blow mold pumpkin. Here's a quick mock up with my costume from this year.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha, ha, ha! That looks so cool!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My very first thoughts mirrored Copchick's, ha ha ha that is cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

An interesting combination of childlike friendly and downright creepy


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

So you're going to keep it happy / whimsical? That could be pretty fun!


----------

